# renewing permesso for the first time--questions



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

This may be the exception to the rule that there are no stupid questions, but here goes.

I am doing my first renewal of the permesso. I have the packets (for myself and husband) and understand the proof of income, place to live etc) but...do I need to renew the visa also or just the permesso? It seems like the visa is just to ennter the country and I shouldn't need another since I am already here, but what if we leave and return? Is showing the permesso enough? If we do have to get another visa does that mean we have to go to San Francisco to get it (which we had to do when applying from Seattle)? Any info, tips will be much appreciated.

grazie tutti,
Nancy


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Correct. The visa is for entry for a specific purpose. A valid PdS is your residence permit and also serves as your re-entry permit after your short visits elsewhere.


----------



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks! That seemed logical but then, much of the whole process is illogical so I wanted to be sure.


----------



## normandobbs (Oct 21, 2011)

mcmash said:


> Thanks! That seemed logical but then, much of the whole process is illogical so I wanted to be sure.


Hi again. You got the right answer.
I've been through this process several times, so don't hesitate to ask more questions. Have fun at the post office and the questura.

Norman


----------



## mcmash (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks! We got off easy getting our first permesso because we were in a fairly small town (Chioggia) and had a declaration of an invitation to stay (for proof of housing) from a woman who was a police officer there for 20 years--her friends were very helpful. For example, we needed additional proof of income (apparently copies of everything we used for the visa wasn't enough) and they let me pull it up on their computer and printed it for me! Chioggia doesn't get a lot of this type of thing so there was no line at the questura and they gave us a tour of the station after the fingerprinting. I'm afraid it won't be quite as easy in Arezzo-- but probably still fewer lines and hassles than Rome.


----------

